
Ask HN: Seeking General Marketing Feedback - 100-xyz
Our product is a platform (called 100) for local information via Wifi.  If a user sees a Wifi SSID that starts with 100-, she knows 100.here will get him to the business&#x27;s page (menu, about us, recipes, hair styles....)<p>Our website - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;100-xyz.com<p>Our product has a wide range of uses.  We looked at restaurants, bars, households and specialty stores.<p>We have strong interest from a live translation startup that will use our hardware.  Its probably a niche application.<p>Looking at the broader market, we are focusing on restaurants as our target group.<p>Talk to a few restaurants, understand their problems well and tweak the product so they love it.<p>We&#x27;ve already talked and installed our system in a few.<p>Among all our features (menu, ordering system..) the thing that restaurants find most appealing is stealing customers ie. customers in neighboring businesses see their web content and are customers on the next visit.<p>On most new smartphones, the restaurant page will pop up on wifi connection (for internet log in).  On some it wont.  Additionally, the pop will disappear after log in.  This is a problem that our product faces.<p>We prepared small cards with two simple steps to get to the restaurant web page.  However, we found restaurant staff was reluctant to hand these out.<p>Second problem: logs show that people are landing on the web page without the need for any prompts.  However, the restaurant staff has no way of knowing this.<p>We came up with an idea.  Create SSID with an offer eg:  100-Johns_Bistro_Coupon.  Users get to the site, find the coupon and take a screen shot and on their next visit show it to get a discount or something free.  This way, the staff also knows its been effective and the users are also likely to spread the word, because its beneficial to them.<p>We are about to do implement this idea.  Any suggestions, comments or other things we could try?
======
100-xyz
Also, we will be in the SF area in Dec and Jan. We are looking for restaurants
that would agree to be our guinea pigs. We will do all the work (creating the
web pages, menu...) for free.

